# [Risolto] Collegare due pc, Non si pingano

## ChobinYY

Devo collegare due pc tramite un semplice collegamento tra due schede di rete.

Ho acquistato un cavo cross, supponendo che era il cavo ma mi continua a dare sempre questo errore 

```
ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.1 port 22: No route to host
```

Non capisco perché non si vedano...qualcuno mi da una mano   :Sad: 

Il demone sshd è attivo, sembra tutto perfetto ma non va nulla.

ifconfig del primo pc

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:8D:E3:47:6A

          inet addr:192.168.0.3  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3729 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3858 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2607665 (2.4 Mb)  TX bytes:608897 (594.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:19 Base address:0xc000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:55686 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:55686 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:58950236 (56.2 Mb)  TX bytes:58950236 (56.2 Mb)

```

ifconfig del secondo

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:E8:E8:15:63

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3729 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3858 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes 0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:19 Base address:0xc000

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:95:22:4D:37

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3729 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3858 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes 0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:19 Base address:0xc000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:55686 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:55686 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:58950236 (56.2 Mb)  TX bytes:58950236 (56.2 Mb)

```

Last edited by ChobinYY on Tue Mar 04, 2008 8:18 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## djinnZ

Forse sarò scemo io ma come fai a connetterti a 192.168.1.10 mentre i pc hanno ip che vanno da .0.1 a .0.3? qualcosa non va...

----------

## ChobinYY

Scusami errore mio ho sbagliato a digitare   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: , ora lo sistemo

----------

## MajinJoko

Ma si pingano l'un l'altro?

----------

## ChobinYY

No, non si vedono completamente. Avevo pensato al cavo, infatti le luci delel schede di rete non si accendono, sono andato a comprare un nuovo cavo cross ma il problema rimane

----------

## crisandbea

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> No, non si vedono completamente. Avevo pensato al cavo, infatti le luci delel schede di rete non si accendono, sono andato a comprare un nuovo cavo cross ma il problema rimane

 

che passi hai fatto???

hai creato una rete tra i due pc?

hai fatto route add default gw pc_che_deve_fare_da_default_gateway.???

hai dato "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"

ciao

----------

## Frez

Il secondo PC ha due schede di rete entrambe con indirizzo nella subnet 192.168.0.X ?

Ti conviene andare per gradi :

1. controlla che il cavo sia nelle schede di reti giuste (visto che ne hai più di una, sembra sciocco ma a volte succede  :Smile:  )

2. controlla il livello data link con mii-tool.

3. ping (se non pinga controlla gli indirizzi, le regole di iptables)

4. passa a sshd, controlla se è attivo, se è in ascolto sull' indirizzo e porta giusti (puoi usare il comando netstat)

----------

## Kernel78

Secondo me dovresti cambiare il titolo, se non riesci nemmeno a farli pingare tra di loro non puoi pensare che sia un problema di ssh ...

----------

## ChobinYY

Hai ragione Kernel78, ho cambiato titolo.

Allora i passi che ho fatto. Ho impostato i vari file net in questo modo

primo pc

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.3 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

config_ppp0=("ppp")

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0='user'

password_ppp0='password'

pppd_ppp0=(

        "noauth"

        "defaultroute"

        "usepeerdns"

        "holdoff 3"

        "child-timeout 60"

        "lcp-echo-interval 15"

        "lcp-echo-failure 3"

        noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp

        )

depemd_ppp0() {

        need net_eth0

        }

```

Secondo pc

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

config_eth1=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

config_ppp0=("ppp")

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0='user'

password_ppp0='password'

pppd_ppp0=(

        "noauth"

        "defaultroute"

        "usepeerdns"

        "holdoff 3"

        "child-timeout 60"

        "lcp-echo-interval 15"

        "lcp-echo-failure 3"

        noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp

        )

depemd_ppp0() {

        need net_eth0

        }

```

e' una connessione diretta tra due pc tramite due schede di rete. 

Ho provato a cambiare cavo, pensando avessi sbagliato la scheda di rete, ma con entrambe le schede non pinga.

ho fatto route add default gw pc_che_deve_fare_da_default_gateway, ma niente

hp dato "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" , niente

il comando mi-tool mi dice questo:

```

eth0: no link

eth1: no link
```

E' la prima volta che mi succude, con le altre installazioni di gentoo precedenti alla 2007 non ho mai avuto problemi.   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## GabrieleB

dal secondo pc togli per un attimo la riga:

```
config_eth1=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" ) 
```

Secondo me, questo ha la stessa net su due interfacce e risponde su quella sbagliata.

edit:

```
eth0: no link
```

ho visto ora questo .... e mi sembra significativo.

----------

## ChobinYY

GabrieleB ho provato, ma niente. Non ne vogliono sapere di pingarsi

----------

## Frez

lo credo, non c'è link.

forse il cavo non è cross o è danneggiato.

prova a connettere selettivamente le varie schede di rete con un cavo anche normale verso uno switch o un qualsiasi altro apparato del cui funzionamento sei ragionevolmente certo. ed assicurati che le schede funzionino (sempre con mii-tool visto che i driver sembrano supportarlo)

e poi dai alle due schede di rete indirizzi in subnet diverse (ad esempio 192.168.0.X su una e 192.168.1.X sull'altra)

comunque il problema non è (ancora) quello degli indirizzi IP. è al livello ethernet.

----------

## ChobinYY

La connessione la faccio tramite un modem ethernet e funziona senza problemi. Ho provato tutti i cavi che ho ed inoltre ho chiesto espressamente un cavo cross.

----------

## djinnZ

Punto primo: prendi un  tester e verifica che il cavo sia realmente cross. il primo schema che ho trovato è qui, puoi anche basarti sui colori tanto per iniziare.

Il routing come è impostato?  :Wink: 

----------

## ChobinYY

ho controllato il cavo, risulta cross.

Dello schema che mi hai passato tu djinnZ corrisponde al TIA/EIA 568B

----------

## djinnZ

il link che ti ho passato indica la piedinatura del connettore, il link giusto per lo schema è questo. nel caso riverifica perchè nel cavo cross tra i connettori tx deve corrispondere ad rx e viceversa.

Assumiamo in ogni caso che il cavo sia buono.

Il routing?  :Confused:  Il comando route cosa riporta?

Se aggiungi (presupponendo che siano collegate la eh1 di uno e la eth2 dell'altro) un route -add 192.168.0.3 -gw 192.168.0.2 sul pc con due schede di rete che succede?

----------

## lobotomia

le voce:

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

config_eth1=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" ) 

dovrebbero portare ad un overlapping.

Elimina la config_eth1, riavvia il servizio di rete e prova a pingare, a parte questo la configurazione mi sembra corretta quindi al massimo è problema hardware.

----------

## Peach

ma le luci delle schede si accendono (ammesso che ci siano luci di link attivo)?

se non si attivano è inutile perdere tempo sulle configurazioni.

----------

## codadilupo

sul primo pc dai:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0
```

sul secondo:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop

ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.2 netmask 255.0.0.0

ifconfig eth1 10.0.0.3 netmask 255.0.0.0 
```

dal primo pc dai:

```
ping 10.255.255.255
```

e vedi se e chi risponde. Da quello che hai scritto fin'ora, temo che il problema - come suggerito da peach - sia proprio una (o piu'!) delle schede

P.S.: il default gateway non serve, visto che tutte le interfacce sono sulla medesima rete

Coda

----------

## Frez

ha già detto che le luci non si accendono e mii-tool resituisce "no link"

il problema non è il livello IP.

----------

## ChobinYY

Ci sono le luci in entrambe le schede di rete, collegandole tra di loro non accende nessuna luce. In teoria basta collegare il cavo e dovrebbero accendersi subito le luci, è giusto?

Appena attacco il cavo al modem adsl e ad una delle due schede di rete, le luci si accendono. In entrambe le schede di rete si accendono le luci se collegate al modem. Quindi le schede di rete funzionano.

Ho provato con tre cavi diversi ed il risultato è sempre lo stesso.

Può essere mai che nessuno dei 3 cavi è cross, l'ultimo che ho comprato ho chiesto espressamente cross.

Non riesco proprio a capire

----------

## Kernel78

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> Può essere mai che nessuno dei 3 cavi è cross, l'ultimo che ho comprato ho chiesto espressamente cross.

 

In ufficio da noi ci saranno migliaia di cavi di rete (soprattutto se vado nel reparto hw) ma se riesci a trovarne due cross sei già fortunato, quindi si ...

Può essere che nessuno dei tre sia cross e che il commerciante ignorante di abbia tirato un pacco.

Tu hai controllato come ti hanno già segnalato più volte di fare se siano veramente cross ?

O più semplicemente se riesci ad usare quei cavi laddove serve un cavo diritto tenderei a supporre che quei cavi non siano cross  :Wink: 

----------

## ChobinYY

a questo punto penso sia l'unica soluzione, cioè che i cavi non sono cross. Sto impazzendo ho provato di tutto ma niente.

Ora seguo i link che mi hanno passato e vediamo se sono veramente cross.

I cavi cross servono solo per collegare delle schede di rete?? cioè come mai con il modem tutto funziona e con le due schede di rete no, penso che per il modem basta pure un cavo normale...

----------

## ChobinYY

ecco svelato tutto 

ho visto i tre schemi a fondo pagina del link che mi ha passato djinnZ

http://www.duxcw.com/digest/Howto/network/cable/cable5.htm

ecco l' immagini:

http://www.duxcw.com/digest/Howto/network/cable/out3.gif

Lo schema del cavo corrisponde al straight-thru 568B

entrambi i connettori hanno lo stesso schema

ho seguito pure questa guida

http://www.ge.infn.it/calcolo/faq/rete/cat5cable.htm

----------

## Frez

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> I cavi cross servono solo per collegare delle schede di rete?? cioè come mai con il modem tutto funziona e con le due schede di rete no, penso che per il modem basta pure un cavo normale...

 

Le schede di rete sono normalmente fatte per trasmettere i dati su una coppia (es: verde - verde/bianco) e riceve i dati sull'altra (es: arancio - arancio/bianco)

Se connetti due schede di rete con un cavo normale (non cross) entrambe proveranno a trasmettere sulla stesa coppia e rimarranno in ascolto sull'altra, col risultato che nessuna delle due schede riceverà i dati dell'altra.

Invece i modem, gli switch e tutti gli altri apparati pensati per esser connessi alle schede di rete lavorano invertendo le coppie (nel nostro esempio: trasmettono sulla coppia arancione e ricevono su quella verde)

Per questo la connessione scheda di rete - switch avviene con un cavo "dritto".

Per connettere due schede di rete invece è necessario dirottare la trasmissione di una scheda sull'ingresso di ricezione dati dell'altra scheda e viceversa.

(ovviamente sarebbe necessario un cavo cross anche per connettere tra di loro due switch, ed infatti alcuni switch hanno una porta chiamata di "uplink" che utilizza le coppie in modo analogo ad una scheda di rete, cosi da essere connessi ad un altro apparato di rete con un cavo diritto)

Da un po' di tempo a questa parte poi diversi apparati di rete (switch, modem ecc.) hanno porte MDI/MDX che riescono a individuare da sole automaticamente quale sia la coppia su cui trasmettere (e di conseguenza anche quella su cui ricevere).

Tali apparati si possono quindi connettere tranquillamente tra di loro o con altri apparati non MDI/MDX (ad esempio schede di rete "tradizionali") utilizzando indifferentemente cavi dritti o cross.

----------

## codadilupo

... ma che schede  sono, che non sono manco autodmx ? Scusate, ma io di cavi cross non ne uso piu' da una vita, e dal medesimo tempo non mi preoccupo piu' che i cavi siano cross  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## koma

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> a questo punto penso sia l'unica soluzione, cioè che i cavi non sono cross. Sto impazzendo ho provato di tutto ma niente.
> 
> Ora seguo i link che mi hanno passato e vediamo se sono veramente cross.
> 
> I cavi cross servono solo per collegare delle schede di rete?? cioè come mai con il modem tutto funziona e con le due schede di rete no, penso che per il modem basta pure un cavo normale...

 Domanda stupida  fai uan rpova per scoprire se il cavo è cross o meno:

Usa il cavo cross per collegare il pc e il modem. Se è cross non ti si accende niente =)

A questo punto torni indietro al negoziante e gli dai una sberla  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

Un piccolo OT solo perchè ti vedo preparato ...

 *Frez wrote:*   

> Da un po' di tempo a questa parte poi diversi apparati di rete (switch, modem ecc.) hanno porte MDI/MDX che riescono a individuare da sole automaticamente quale sia la coppia su cui trasmettere (e di conseguenza anche quella su cui ricevere).
> 
> Tali apparati si possono quindi connettere tranquillamente tra di loro o con altri apparati non MDI/MDX (ad esempio schede di rete "tradizionali") utilizzando indifferentemente cavi dritti o cross.

 

Ne avevo sentito parlare ma non mi hanno mai dato fiducia, hai avuto modo di provarli e testarli in situazioni variegate ? (leggasi: puoi farmi una mini recensione se li conosci bene ?)

----------

## ChobinYY

Problema risolto, era il cavo. Questa volta me lo sono fatto fare ed è andato tutto bene.

Adesso volevo sapere come configurare bene le due schede di rete, praticamente una serve per il collegamento del pc ad internet, l'altra collegata al primo pc mi serve per scambiare i dati.

Con questa configurazione con entrambi gli indirizzi mi pinga con la scheda in eth0, la eth1 non va. Se cambio indirizzo alla scheda eth1 non mi trova la rete.

----------

## Scen

Ok, allora aggiungi il solito tag al titolo della discussione.

Se hai altri problemi, apri un nuovo topic!

/me fetente  :Cool: 

----------

## ChobinYY

OK per la configurazione apro un altro topic   :Wink: 

----------

